# Spartans Nightmare Build-Up. O_O



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm starting a project actually I got my frame finished and I'll post when I primere it. 

So far ima buy 
custom mirrors
custom knock-offs
custom sissybars
custom steering wheel

All from Wicked

Then ima try and buy rims forks and handlebars from TNT. I will keep u guys updated on how its coming along. All I need is sum1 who can make custom fenders. this project should get finished in the summer and earliest April or June depending on how long it takes to make the parts. I will post pics in a bit when I take it to get primered. Ooh and I'm also selling a slim ps2 and normal xbox.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 22 2008, 11:08 PM~9760859
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thankx bro I think its a radical frame?? Well u guys will see when I post pics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 23 2008, 12:03 AM~9760821
> *I'm starting a project actually I got my frame finished and I'll post when I primere it.
> 
> So far ima buy
> ...


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 22 2008, 11:13 PM~9760889
> *
> *


u know how I do. My mom gave an extra 30 so I have like 205 now a lil more D and I'll need the shippin address


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

any pics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 23 2008, 12:15 AM~9760908
> *u know how I do. My mom gave an extra 30 so I have like 205 now a lil more D and I'll need the shippin address
> *


pm sent just glad i could help


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 22 2008, 11:21 PM~9760961
> *any pics
> *


I'll post pics when I get the frame primered or I'll just post pic of the frame in the morning cuz I'm tired rite now. I will also post pics of the parts when they r mounted to the frame


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 22 2008, 11:23 PM~9760976
> *pm sent just glad i could help
> *


replied now all i need to do is sell the PS2 and normal xbox


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 23 2008, 12:28 AM~9761021
> *replied now all i need to do is sell the PS2 and normal xbox
> *


cool later on bro time to try to get some zzzzz's in and get up and go to teh shipping in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 22 2008, 11:30 PM~9761039
> *cool later on bro time to try to get some zzzzz's in and get up and go to teh shipping in the morning  :biggrin:
> *


haha no. I have to go to skool then walmart and get da money order then go send it


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
keep us posted


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Jan 23 2008, 05:26 AM~9762008
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> keep us posted
> *


I will u can count on dat


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Pic.'s?????????


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

Does it have to do with the movie 300??? my bro has a frame already made that would be perfect for that theme and he was goin to make one also!?


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

yea since the movie has to do wit Spartans yea. If hes sellin da frame post pics and hit me up cuz I'm thinkin of using the other frame for a later project. I took the other frame to the shop to get it primered I'll post pics when it dries.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuck this thread untill pics are posted


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 05:12 PM~9765682
> *fuck this thread untill pics are posted
> *


 x2 :cheesy:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 04:12 PM~9765682
> *fuck this thread untill pics are posted
> *


hahaha pics will come trust me I'm just waiting on the paint to dry. Which will take like 5-10 more minutes and pic will go up. The frame is just a normal type of custom frame no big deal though but the parts will be awesome :biggrin: thankx to da ideas of D


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

quit sucking his nuts


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

10 minutes passed :dunno:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 23 2008, 04:47 PM~9765957
> *10 minutes passed :dunno:
> *


iight let me take a pic of it then ill post it up. And juangotti this is a buildup thread not a haters thread so if u gonna talk shit den leave


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 23 2008, 04:47 PM~9765957
> *10 minutes passed :dunno:
> *


iight let me take a pic of it then ill post it up. And juangotti this is a buildup thread not a haters thread so if u gonna talk shit den leave


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 23 2008, 05:55 PM~9766001
> *iight let me take a pic of it then ill post it up. And juangotti this is a buildup thread not a haters thread so if u gonna talk shit den leave
> *


hster lmao. post pics newb


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

the frame kinda looks like this cut has a zigzag stem my camera broke so this was as close as i can get but ill try and find a camera so yall can see


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 23 2008, 06:05 PM~9766064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is fucken lame . never start a build up thread with out pics!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: At least post pics of your designs for parts :uh:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 05:08 PM~9766083
> *this is fucken lame . never start a build up thread with out pics!!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: At least post pics of your designs for parts :uh:
> *


haha if u want 2 see pics off da design ask Str8 Clown'n hes doin the parts. i didnt kno my camra wuz broken so ya


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 23 2008, 06:11 PM~9766111
> *haha if u want 2 see pics off da design ask Str8 Clown'n hes doin the parts. i didnt kno my camra wuz broken so ya
> *


why would I ask him if its your bike??? :uh:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

ill tell u da design . mirrors and knockoffs will be custom made into design of side of the Spartan Helmet the steering wheel will say Spartans on the top and nightmare at the bottom wit the front of the helment vice versa wit sissbar. ask Big D to post up sum designs


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

this is y i never drew anything out for ya


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 23 2008, 05:23 PM~9766200
> *this is y i never drew anything out for ya
> *


haha homie im still gonna buy ima buy rims forks and handlebars frm ya when i seell my ps2 and xbox


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 23 2008, 06:14 PM~9766136
> *ill tell u da design . mirrors and knockoffs will be custom made into design of side of the Spartan Helmet  the steering wheel will say Spartans on the top and nightmare at the bottom wit the front of the helment vice versa wit sissbar. ask Big D to post up sum designs
> *


why??? just post em. not a build up with out pics


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 23 2008, 05:55 PM~9766001
> *iight let me take a pic of it then ill post it up. And juangotti this is a buildup thread not a haters thread so if u gonna talk shit den leave
> *



i wouldn't be talking juanfotti, i haven't seen updated pics in your topic and it's more than a100 pages long, hahahahaha


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 23 2008, 05:38 PM~9766316
> *i wouldn't be talking juanfotti, i haven't seen updated pics in your topic and it's more than a100 pages long, hahahahaha
> *


exactly and hes tlkin 2 much


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i hope u got about 7 to 8oo bucks for rims cause if ya dont i aint even gonna attempt to do it how are we suppose to be your sponsor if u going to the other guy wich is no big deal if ya do but how ya gonna put us sponsorin u its whatever either way i aint drawin up nothing until i get money down or something for da parts if i was darren i would say da same cause i mean it wouldnt be right us using his designs just like it wouldnt be right if he used ours


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 05:28 PM~9766239
> *why??? just post em. not a build up with out pics
> *


cuz he hasn't CAD up the design yet. LOL I think Tacos mad??? Ima still buy parts from him lick forks handlebars and rims is it dat big of a deal???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 23 2008, 06:38 PM~9766316
> *i wouldn't be talking juanfotti, i haven't seen updated pics in your topic and it's more than a100 pages long, hahahahaha
> *


pics today son!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 23 2008, 05:50 PM~9766433
> *i hope u got about 7 to 8oo bucks for rims cause if ya dont i aint even gonna attempt to do it how are we suppose to be your sponsor if u going to the other guy wich is no big deal if ya do but how ya gonna put us sponsorin u its whatever either way i aint drawin up nothing until i get money down or something for da parts if i was darren i would say da same cause i mean it wouldnt be right us using his designs just like it wouldnt be right if he used ours
> *


ur right but rite now I got like $550 excluding money for the parts from darren. The parts I'm buyin from him r no big deal but the parts ima buy from u l8er is gonna be the main thing everyones gonna be looking at rims forks and handlebars and frame. I want to do this project and darren gave me good ideas so ima go wit him for those things and wat u cum up wit il go wit u.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

im not mad like i said its whatever but ya do need to take dat sponsor thing off your signiture for one sure ill make u parts but im not gonna sponsor it until u buy da parts as for rims yea ill make u some rims but like i said expect to pay no less then 650 or so


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 23 2008, 05:55 PM~9766473
> *im not mad like i said its whatever but ya do need to take dat sponsor thing off your signiture for one sure ill make u parts but im not gonna sponsor it  until u buy da parts as for rims yea ill make u some rims but like i said expect to pay no less then 650 or so
> *


sounds like u mad 2 me. U kno wat I'm not gonna need a sponsor ill buy parts from sum of yall but I guess wen it finishes it wild represent the theme and the parts u guys made but not gonna be like my sponsor r blah blah blah. I wanted dis project to go good but I guess its gonna be a rough road now


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 23 2008, 07:02 PM~9766534
> *sounds like u mad 2 me. U kno wat I'm not gonna need a sponsor ill buy parts from sum of yall but I guess wen it finishes it wild represent the theme and the parts u guys made but not gonna be like my sponsor r blah blah blah. I wanted dis project to go good but I guess its gonna be a rough road now
> *


LMAO.


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 06:03 PM~9766542
> *LMAO.
> *


hehehehehehe


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 23 2008, 06:02 PM~9766534
> *sounds like u mad 2 me. U kno wat I'm not gonna need a sponsor ill buy parts from sum of yall but I guess wen it finishes it wild represent the theme and the parts u guys made but not gonna be like my sponsor r blah blah blah. I wanted dis project to go good but I guess its gonna be a rough road now
> *



for one lil homie u takin it wrong all i said is im not gonna sponsor your bike. reason being is cause for one your getting a good percentage of parts from my competition wich is all good no hate on him but what are u gonna tell people tnt sponsored my sissy bar or something dont make no sense also even if i decide to sponsor you i will think bout it after you start buyin parts. simple as that. nobody said building a show quality bike is an easy thing to do unless u where expecting us to pretty much give u the stuff. i will help ya out as best as i can no big deal but dont expect it all for nothing


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 23 2008, 06:06 PM~9766556
> *for one lil homie u takin it wrong all i said is im not gonna sponsor your bike. reason being is cause for one your getting a good percentage of parts from my competition wich is all good no hate on him but what are u gonna tell people tnt sponsored my sissy bar or something dont make no sense also even if i decide to sponsor you i will think bout it after you start buyin parts. simple as that. nobody said building a show quality bike is an easy thing to do unless u where expecting us to pretty much give u the stuff. i will help ya out as best as i can no big deal but dont expect it all for nothing
> *


no I ain't takin nuttin in da wrong way. I don't get wat the big deal is. I can't buy small parts from one guy cuz the other guy will get mad or sumthin. I mean come on its like me buyin parts from a store and switch to anotha store and buy a couple parts from them. The other guy won't care if I do that. I ain't thinkin u will give me parts reason for that is if u get idk mad or sumthin for the parts D might also do the same and it will be harder to get parts for me and da bike u feel me but hey I guess its watever ill just buy small parts from him and ill see for handlebars and forks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

when you are sponsored its a 2 way street. you dont endorse your sponsers competitor.ex: A guy with a Prohopper setup dont go to Showtime to get his cylinders because they are having a sale. Its bad for business. You are agreeing to endorse your sponsor and they agree to hook you up on parts. Free/Cheap ect.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok read this slow and understand it ok 

i am not mad all i said is i am not going to sponsor a bike dat is not even started for one and not even gonna have all our parts.

yes i will make u parts still but i am not gonna start on one single part or drawing till money starts coming in. 

if you dont understand it this time then you will never understand


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 23 2008, 06:36 PM~9766802
> *ok read this slow and understand it ok
> 
> i am not mad all i said is i am not going to sponsor a bike dat is not even started for one and not even gonna have all our parts.
> ...


hahahaha I been understanding it homie. And juangotti dat example wuz better then mines and thankx I get it. I don't need to read it slow I understand dat then my cousin even sayed I should have stuck with WICKED cuz of the prices and new dat I wasn't gonna get sponsored for long for TNT and also dat wen I left TNT their prices would go back up?? WICKED prices still stay whether or not I'm wit them. U see now wat I mean by now its gonna be a rougher road u should have thought of that and use sense. U feel me.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just stick to flat twisted parts


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 23 2008, 07:41 PM~9766833
> *hahahaha I been understanding it homie. And juangotti dat example wuz better then mines and thankx I get it. I don't need to read it slow I understand dat then my cousin even sayed I should have stuck with WICKED cuz of the prices and new dat I wasn't gonna get sponsored for long for TNT and also dat wen I left TNT their prices would go back up?? WICKED prices still stay whether or not I'm wit them. U see now wat I mean by now its gonna be a rougher road u should have thought of that and use sense. U feel me.
> *


how about not join anybody and just buy parts.LOL that would be ez


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 06:43 PM~9766842
> *how about not join anybody and just buy parts.LOL that would be ez
> *


yea I jus might do day thankx


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i can not beleave i read all that lol i agree with what TACO is say why sponsor a bike that only has half your parts on it then when you say TNT or WICKED sponsors the bike people think they did all the work so it is liek you are taken credit for someone else work


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

I'll sponser you.....Team saveahoe..dot com


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 23 2008, 06:55 PM~9766925
> *damn i can not beleave i read all that lol i agree with what TACO is say why sponsor a bike that only has half your parts on it then when you say TNT or WICKED sponsors the bike people think they did all the work so it is liek you are taken credit for someone else work
> *


ur smart to read it all but yea I'm not gonna have a sponsor and jus buy parts and D I need ur address again cuz my inbox messed up so yea


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuck a sponser. I role solo. my and the selena bike


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 07:58 PM~9766950
> *fuck a sponser. I role solo. my and the selena bike
> *


x10


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 23 2008, 06:57 PM~9766940
> *I'll sponser you.....Team saveahoe..dot com
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 23 2008, 07:59 PM~9766962
> *x10
> *


*xSPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

He could join next year bike club....there always taking apps...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 23 2008, 07:58 PM~9766946
> *ur smart to read it all but yea I'm not gonna have a sponsor and jus buy parts and D I need ur address again cuz my inbox messed up so yea
> *


ok what all you ordering i will send you a total price shipped


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 23 2008, 08:58 PM~9766946
> *ur smart to read it all but yea I'm not gonna have a sponsor and jus buy parts and D I need ur address again cuz my inbox messed up so yea
> *


how does your inbox mess up???????

just say you deleted it!


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 07:03 PM~9766994
> *xSPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
> *


hahahahahahaha :biggrin: never heard of next year club wahaahahaahaha :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 23 2008, 07:11 PM~9767027
> *ok what all you ordering i will send you a  total price shipped
> *


ok no seriously I don't kno how it happened I jus checked this morning I seen it empty


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 07:14 PM~9767051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wahahahahahaha dats funny


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 08:03 PM~9766994
> *xMEET THE SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNN!!!!!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 08:12 PM~9767038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hehe


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 23 2008, 07:27 PM~9767173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWHAHAHAHA.......


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 23 2008, 07:27 PM~9767173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wahahahaaaaaaaahahhhahaha dats funny skinnis lol haha


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaahahahahaha


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

u send price yet darren??


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 23 2008, 06:05 PM~9766064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS IT FORGET THAT IMA BUILD IT UP WITH MY BRO. I THOUGHT U SAID IT WAS RADICAL...WAIT TIL I GET MY CAMERS WORKIN SO I CAN SHOW U RADICAL!


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 23 2008, 07:52 PM~9767389
> *THATS IT FORGET THAT IMA BUILD IT UP WITH MY BRO. I THOUGHT U SAID IT WAS RADICAL...WAIT TIL I GET MY CAMERS WORKIN SO I CAN SHOW U RADICAL!
> *


no homie there's way more parts added to it this frames not it its a lot of mods on it


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

OH! :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 23 2008, 05:05 PM~9766064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 23 2008, 08:52 PM~9767389
> *THATS IT FORGET THAT IMA BUILD IT UP WITH MY BRO. I THOUGHT U SAID IT WAS RADICAL...WAIT TIL I GET MY CAMERS WORKIN SO I CAN SHOW U RADICAL!
> *


Right :|


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

Left :|


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

UP :|


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

I know i dont have alot of pics in my build topic, but at least its started. Seems to me like theres not even anything being built here :dunno: I mean cmon, using someone elses bike frame as a reference pic of your b/c your camera is broken??? Hell I dont hafta make anything up, MY BROKE ASS DONT HAVE A CAMERA :biggrin:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

I know i dont have alot of pics in my build topic, but at least its started. Seems to me like theres not even anything being built here :dunno: I mean cmon, using someone elses bike frame as a reference pic of your b/c your camera is broken??? Hell I dont hafta make anything up, MY BROKE ASS DONT HAVE A CAMERA :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 24 2008, 02:26 PM~9773784
> *I know i dont have alot of pics in my build topic, but at least its started.  Seems to me like theres not even anything being built here :dunno:  I mean cmon, using someone elses bike frame as a reference pic of your b/c your camera is broken???  Hell I dont hafta make anything up, MY BROKE ASS DONT HAVE A CAMERA :biggrin:
> *


haha making things up is not true homie trust me. I ain't lyin my camera seriously is broken. Wen I try and turn it on the screen looks cracked and it turns off. And yea its started the frame us all ready done. Just needs to be painted. I'm thinkin of having it brandy candy red wit gold flakes and murals on them I just need darrens address again to ship the money order. So I am not lying and to prove it wen its finished u guys r gonna kno dat it started and I wasn't lyin like sum of yall think. This project is gonna take time since I'm making it a show bike I ain't gonna have it done like by next week. Not many ppl r made out of money which makes their project even slower which also includes me. So for all who think I'm a liar and too all the Haters. 



































Wait till I finish it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what the fuck??? no one said your lying tard. :uh: Just dont start a build up thread with out pics. WTF are we supossed to see. Use are imaginations. HATERS. STFU. no one is hating. That damn term is used to loosely.


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 05:07 PM~9774998
> *what the fuck??? no one said your lying tard. :uh:  Just dont start a build up thread with out pics. WTF are we supossed to see. Use are imaginations. HATERS. STFU. no one is hating. That damn term is used to loosely.
> *


hahaha I'm tlkin to a hater rite now ain't I. I seen ur topic pics start at the end doesn't it haha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 24 2008, 06:09 PM~9775018
> *hahaha I'm tlkin to a hater rite now ain't I. I seen ur topic pics start at the end doesn't it haha
> *


dumb ass. You weren't around when the topic started therefore you cant see pics tard. STFU fool. this theme seems played out before it even starts. :uh:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 05:11 PM~9775034
> *dumb ass. You weren't around when the topic started therefore you cant see pics tard. STFU fool. this theme seems played out before it even starts. :uh:
> *


haha its funny. U think I can't read bro. I been flippin through there so u gotta STFU. Almost every topic I see u have to start sumthin. Can't never keep it shut huh. U see sumthin weak and u hop on it. I bet if it was an older guy u wouldn't even try and say nuttin cuz u kno they will clown on u cuz I seen how u look and it looks like sum1 older then me can beat u up dude. But hey its wat yall think ima just back out and complete while yall keep tlkin ur trash.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wtf. dude you are retarted. some one older can beat me up. fool this is the net not the fucking school yard. just build your bike and and stop posting up bullshit.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 06:24 PM~9775153
> *wtf. dude you are retarted. some one older can beat me up. fool this is the net not the fucking school yard. just build your bike and and stop posting up bullshit.
> *


OMG nah that is funny as hell


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 05:24 PM~9775153
> *wtf. dude you are retarted. some one older can beat me up. fool this is the net not the fucking school yard. just build your bike and and stop posting up bullshit.
> *


ill stop wen u stop. U r da 1 post in up B.S. I'm just respondin back. Get it


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

man ladies go to the chat and do this in real time


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

I bet he still doesn't kno wat I'm doin.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 24 2008, 06:27 PM~9775179
> *ill stop wen u stop. U r da 1 post in up B.S. I'm just respondin back. Get it
> *


fuckin dumb ass! lets whore up your thread if ya want I dont care. gonna ice over in the morning(no work) I got all night :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

its on kids
DING DING DING!
JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY...


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

lucky I don't. I got skool. Still I'm making u look like a fool homie and u probably don't kno. U arguing wit a 13 year old for sumthin stupid like a thread WTF. Dats childish I'm just seein how long it takes till u stop


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 24 2008, 06:31 PM~9775221
> *lucky I don't. I got skool. Still I'm making u look like a fool homie and u probably don't kno. U arguing wit a 13 year old for sumthin stupid like a thread WTF. Dats childish I'm just seein how long it takes till u stop
> *


lol im looking like a fool. homie I was born a fool. I will take candy from a baby son!!! Im gangsta like that. I dont play son!!! fuck what ya heard Ill fight a 10 year old if my paper aint right. Im a thug like dat


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 05:33 PM~9775246
> *lol im looking like a fool.  homie I was born a fool. I will take candy from a baby son!!! Im gangsta like that. I dont play son!!! fuck what ya heard Ill fight a 10 year old if my paper aint right. Im a thug like dat
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I heard about a guy Punchin Kids in the face for candy lol. They said he wuz ridin a bike and BAM felt a punch hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 24 2008, 06:30 PM~9775212
> *its on kids
> DING DING DING!
> JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY...
> *


SHOW YOU BOOBS


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 06:33 PM~9775246
> *lol im looking like a fool.  homie I was born a fool. I will take candy from a baby son!!! Im gangsta like that. I dont play son!!! fuck what ya heard Ill fight a 10 year old if my paper aint right. Im a thug like dat
> *


THUG NASTY...NASTY THUG


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 24 2008, 08:39 PM~9775300
> *SHOW YOU BOOBS
> *


i want my jerry beads


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77+Jan 24 2008, 06:38 PM~9775287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im Chitowns Finest and I aint going out like no sucka!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 24 2008, 06:42 PM~9775326
> *i want my jerry beads
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 05:42 PM~9775331
> *we aint done here fish. gimme your lunch money or I crack your skull lil panoch! :angry:
> Im Chitowns Finest and I aint going out like no sucka!
> *


haha I like to see u try and crack my skull homie. And fish wtf is up wit dat. I'm done wit this cuz I ain't childish like u


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 24 2008, 06:44 PM~9775358
> *haha I like to see u try and crack my skull homie. And fish wtf is up wit dat. I'm done wit this cuz I ain't childish like u
> *


you got a fight coming son!!! I am gonna have to e-handle up on ya


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 05:46 PM~9775375
> *you got a fight coming son!!! I am gonna have to e-handle up on ya
> *


haha do it then. I ain't scared.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 24 2008, 06:48 PM~9775389
> *haha do it then. I ain't scared.
> *


next thing you know

POW RIGHT IN THE KISSER!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 05:49 PM~9775402
> *next thing you know
> 
> POW RIGHT IN THE KISSER!!!
> *


I seen dat off Family Guy :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got some chingaso for you my friend.


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 24 2008, 05:52 PM~9775436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wahahahahaaha


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

for everyone.......


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

represent!!!


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 24 2008, 05:57 PM~9775495
> *for everyone.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

word


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 24 2008, 05:59 PM~9775518
> *word
> *


yup I will post pics jus gotta send m.o. To D. Then when I get the CAD designs from him ill post it. I'm jus tryin to get through this bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 06:01 PM~9775556
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

why cant we be friends,
why cant we be friends, 
why cant we be friends....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 25 2008, 12:36 PM~9781764
> *why cant we be friends,
> why cant we be friends,
> why cant we be friends....
> *


no


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

ok


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I just went back and read this thread. funny shit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wheres the pics of the bike?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuck the build up read my comments. hilarious.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2008, 05:59 PM~10136615
> *wheres the pics of the bike?
> *


x10


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

X20


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

sorry guys i have two bikes in the works










just need ideas for custom parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You should just buy this from me.


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2008, 06:27 PM~10145515
> *You should just buy this from me.
> 
> 
> ...


how much bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

make me an offer.


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2008, 06:38 PM~10145608
> *make me an offer.
> *


i thought it was sold??and if it wasnt it would be like in a week or so cuz on my bday i get money and its on april 18 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont think Juan Gotti wants it. Let me know.


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2008, 06:41 PM~10145651
> *I dont think Juan Gotti wants it. Let me know.
> *


iight i will and as soon as i can


----------

